# framing comb



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3omrrhl5cvt2qa8/AAA5hHDqClEqGCPnmWtEOcDYa

After trying many different ways to frame comb from cut outs, this is my favorite. My goal is to quickly get the comb in frames and into the hive. The process in this picture is not only quick to put together, but it takes only a few seconds to put the comb in straight and secure with minimal harm to the bees. 

I use thumb tacks, 5 along the top bar and 4 along the bottom bar on one side. On the other side, 4 or 5 tacks along the bottom bar. Then a loose rubber band at each tack on top bar. Follow with the VW rubber bands that hold the loose band in place. After assembled, give the tacks a gentle hammer tap to keep them in place. If you want to use the tacks again, don't hammer flat down to frame. I make up a bunch of them before I start the cut out job. 

Rubber band side down, you place your comb and then bring the loose rubber band over the top of the frame and attach to the thumb tack on the bottom of the frame, on the side that's face up. Like I said, I've tried lots of different ways and this is so easy both in assembly and when putting comb in. Very little bee damage. I use #19 rubber bands, which work for deep and medium frames. When comb secured by bees, its easy to pop those tacks off and use again. Bees remove the rubber bands.


----------



## Bal (Aug 11, 2014)

Great idea, thanks


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I love it.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Looks like it would work nicely. Thanks for posting.
For me I use a bee vac and band comb to the frames with no bees attached. I pre band the ends of the frames with 4 rubber bands (two on each end). Then insert the frame into my custom built frame holder. A simple slide of the rubberbands over the entire frame and comb works for my situation.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

When you cut the comb to frame it, do you do just brood or just honey or both?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Brood, then pollen. Typically the honey comb is a complete mess to band so I feed it back to the bees.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Brood, then pollen. Typically the honey comb is a complete mess to band so I feed it back to the bees.


Thank you.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds interesting - I wish the link worked for me!

Could you put a pic here in this thread? I am confused about the "VW band". Have no idea what that means!

Think I understand that you set a web of tight rubber bands up on one side, then fill the frame and then do something else on the top side - right? But what is the something else?

I really like the concept as it seems easier than trying to slide the rubber bands along and around the frame, once it's filled with comb. 

I have also wondered about a system that's effectively a clam shell made of chicken wire on two sides of the frames. It doesn't take much to hold the comb in and the bees will stabilize it firmly pretty quickly. Whether one plans to do cut-outs, or not, I think making up a frame from tied-in comb of one sort or another is an essential beekeepers' skill. You never know when something will require this sort of repair.

Enj.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The original photo at Dropbox is considerably oversize for posting _inline _at Beesource, so this resized version _may _not show as much detail ...







(click to see a bigger image)


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

enjambres said:


> Sounds interesting - I wish the link worked for me!
> 
> Could you put a pic here in this thread? I am confused about the "VW band". Have no idea what that means!
> 
> ...


VW is the shape that the bands make on the frame.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I pre band the ends of the frames with 4 rubber bands (two on each end). Then insert the frame into my custom built frame holder. A simple slide of the rubberbands over the entire frame and comb works for my situation.


I've tried that way with the bands and I end up rolling bees, or get the bands rolled together, drop the comb--I'm clumsy with that way of doing it which got me trying other ways. 
Would you share a picture of your frame holder? 

Yes sorry about the picture not working. I can only seem to get pics here through dropbox when it's a photo from my phone. I can email it to you if you want--send me a PM and I can do it through my email. 

I too only frame the brood and pollen. I put honey comb in a pail and keep lid on. Then I give them honey comb back in portions by putting it in a pan on top of frames, in an empty super, and lid, reduce entrance.

The pic on Rader's post looks good, but if you want more description or another pic, I will email it.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

enjambres said:


> Think I understand that you set a web of tight rubber bands up on one side, then fill the frame and then do something else on the top side - right? But what is the something else?
> 
> Enj.


The loose rubber band on the top frame goes over the top bar to the other side where there is a row of tack on the bottom of the frame--which I didn't take a pic of--and when you have comb placed you bring those bands down on the opposite side to secure it in.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

About 1 minute in is the frame holder and how it works Bev.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Pretty slick Mr Beeman! I will have my sweetie make me one and give it a try. My way, I still have to use a top bar from a frame to prop the frame a bit off the work surface so I don't crush bees.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

It's simple and it works well. I tried offering one to Jeff (Jpthebeeman on youtube) a couple of times, but haven't heard back from him. I KNOW he could use one! lol


----------

